# My highlights are too blonde!



## MediterraneanX

Hey everyone, first post in this section! Firstly for background info I have a natural base colour of 6, 1/4 of my hair from the roots down is natural, the rest has old semi permanent dyes on it but has faded to my natural colour.

So today I went to get highlights, I wanted Jessica Alba/J.Lo coloured highlights (light brown and maybe a very dark blonde). So the hairdresser used Loreal (I think majirel but not sure) and used half a tube of 8, and half a tube of 8.5 mixed with 30 vol bleach for one, and I think she used hi-lift tint for the other. Well the light brown colour hasn't really shown up much, and the blonde is too light and makes me look like I have random sections of light blonde going through it, on the top of my hair (I got a T-Bar of highlights done) it looks ok, but along my hairline at the front of my head down to my ears etc. it looks really stripy and you can see strips of light blonde, and then brown, light blonde and then brown, and it looks a bit odd. Overall its not scary to look at but I want to tone it down a little, is there anything I can use to darker the blonde a bit? Or should I just wash it a few times and see how it goes...


----------



## charish

It, might be a good idea for you to call the salon you went to and see if you can get it fixed. Just tell them, or the person who did it, that when you went home and really looked at it, it wasn't the way that you want it. If they really care then you might get it fixed for free. i know that some places do that, or if not, maybe you could find a place to do a color corrector. they might give you a discount. good luck, i know how much it sucks to spend money on your hair to get it a certain way and not get it.


----------



## KatJ

Try putting a semi over it.


----------



## luxotika

I agree with Charish, if you aren't satisfied, go back and get it done again. But on the same hand, I hope it doesn't further damage your hair by dying/bleaching it twice. Washing it a few times might fade the blonde a bit, but maybe not as much as you would like it to fade. Best of luck to you!


----------



## 4getmeNot

yeah, i agree going to the salon &amp; getting it redone. they should at least give you a discount. i hate it when stylists fu*k up like that.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon

washing it will not fade the blonde...

your best bet is to go back and get it fixed.

they will most likely put a deposit only color on (since it was just bleached and this is the least damaging besides a temporary color that you would have to apply daily)

i would also recomend getting it a little darker than you may want cause the sun will further bleach out your hair and make the highlights lighter.


----------



## mahrisa

you should call the salon and tell them you think your highlights are too light. they can just tone them a darker shade of blonde for you.


----------



## Jennyjean

Totally!!! Originally Posted by *charish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It, might be a good idea for you to call the salon you went to and see if you can get it fixed. Just tell them, or the person who did it, that when you went home and really looked at it, it wasn't the way that you want it. If they really care then you might get it fixed for free. i know that some places do that, or if not, maybe you could find a place to do a color corrector. they might give you a discount. good luck, i know how much it sucks to spend money on your hair to get it a certain way and not get it.


----------



## MediterraneanX

thanks everyone, I don't want to go back to that salon because I hate the way they did my hair, the hairdresser seemed so nervous her hands were shaking and she nearly poked me in the eye with her highlighting comb (the one wit the spike at one end)!


----------



## Sarah84

I know you said you dont want to go back, but i would and get them to put a toner on it to take the lightness away.

I had blonde highlights (full head) a while back and when i got home i hated it, looked far much brighter than i wanted so i just rang up and told my hairdresser who asked me to come back in and he would put a toner over it and looked much better, really toned them down


----------



## iloveole

I got blonde highlights about 6 months ago and my hair is naturally a light brown. The highlights haven't faded and my roots are getting really dark.. But I don't want to re-dye or highlight my hair again. Any suggestions on how to get rid of the highlights?


----------



## Brenda24

Get another color done. Take experts advice.


----------



## CharmedImSure

try another salon?  It costs less to darken it because they will probably just put a tint or semi perm over it...You can wait awhile and then do a semi permanent color yourself like someone mentioned above.


----------



## angelica111

hey im not a master at hair things but i think u should try just washing it


----------

